# Carlos



## toph (18 Janvier 2008)

Petite pensée à Foguenne qui vient de perdre son chanteur fétiche, il ne sera jamais aller le voir en concert, mais je pense qu'il va pouvoir se repasser sa compil en boucle.
Son titre préféré : *LE TIRELIPINPON*
voici les paroles, pour la musique demandez à Foguenne ​Attention les p'tits loups
Vous êtes prêts pour le tirelipimpon ?
Ouais !

L'été dernier, fatigué,
J'suis parti sur une chaloupe
Bronzer ma carte de crédit
A la Guadeloupe
Dans un palace en bambou
J'ai rencontré Banana
La fille du roi du vaudou
Qui m'a fait un truc extra

{une voix :}
Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Banana ?

{Refrain:}
Tirelipimpon sur le Chihuahua
Tirelipimpon avec la tête avec les bras
Tirelipimpon un coup en l'air un coup en bas
Touche mes castagnettes moi je touche à tes ananas !

Bronzé comme une coco-girl
Je suis parti à Tokyo
Pour voir le soleil levant
C'est beau ! c'est beau !
Au pied du Fuji-Yama
J'ai rencontré Tatoumi
La mine de pointe des geishas
Qui m'a fait un truc inouï

{une voix :}
Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Tatoumi ?

{au Refrain}

Comme j'avais un rendez-vous
J'ai pris mon jeans mes babouches
Et sur le Nil j'suis parti
M'la couler douce
A l'hôtel des Pyramides
J'ai rencontré Osiris
La Madona des harems
Qui m'a fait un truc pas triste !

{une voix :}
Pas triste, mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Osiris ?

{au Refrain}

{une voix :}
Et après... et après...
Est-ce que tu as vu la Sophie
Ma copine du Burundi qui fait danser les bananes dis ?
Oui, soké, soké, oui

Sur le chemin du retour
Comme il faisait chaud, dis donc
Je suis passé voir Sophie
C'est bon, c'est bon !
Sous un baobab géant
Elle m'a fait l'eucalyptus
Un truc qu'aiment les éléphants
Mais là je t'en dis pas plus !

{une voix :}
Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait la Sophie ?

{au Refrain, ad libitum}


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2008)

Carlos, ça rend bien qu'en 7 gras italique rouge...  

*PAPAAAAAAAAYOOOOUUUUUU...*

Oh, et puis non...


----------



## Pierrou (18 Janvier 2008)

On notera d'ailleurs une certaine ressemblance, pour ne pas dire une parenté entre les Chemises taille XXL de feu Carlos et les chmizafleurs de notre bon Roberto...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Janvier 2008)

*ça mérite pas un ban*
un sujet pareil ?


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2008)

:rose: 

après Bryan Wilson, et maintenant Carlos, qui reste t il pour porter des chemises à fleurs ... 

:rose:


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2008)

même roberto vendez est parti


----------



## Nobody (19 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> après Bryan Wilson, et maintenant Carlos, qui reste t il pour porter des chemises à fleurs ...
> 
> :rose:



Antoine? Pour ses pubs de lunettes?


----------



## meskh (19 Janvier 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Antoine? Pour ses pubs de lunettes?



pour la pub oui, en dehors, je ne suis pas sûr .... :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2008)

Ohhhh putain ! 


Mort d'un cancer, en deux mois... 
:sick:

Sans dire que j'étais dingue de ses chansons, je trouve qu'elles font toujours danser et marrer lors de soirées bien arrosées siffle. 
Et puis on ne peut pas dire qu'il faisait du bruit. 
Non, vraiment, il était sympa, Carlos...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2008)

Hélas la vidéo n'est plus en ligne... Je vais voir ce que je peux faire...  



toph a dit:


> Petite pensée à Foguenne qui vient de perdre son chanteur fétiche, il ne sera jamais aller le voir en concert, mais je pense qu'il va pouvoir se repasser sa compil en boucle.


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

[youtube]K-D7Dy_bEZ0[/youtube]


----------



## So6 (23 Janvier 2008)

Hier en regardant la lune j'ai cru un instant que c'était Carlos qui brillait parmi les astres.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2008)

*Hier en regardant la lune*
j'ai compris en l'espace d'un instant pourquoi madame était pas d'humeur.




 
:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (23 Janvier 2008)

Hier, en regardant sa lune, j'ai compris pourquoi j'étais de bonne humeur.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

Hier en regardant la lune, j'ai perdu ma visibilité.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2008)

Allez vous faire taper dans la lune au lieu de raconter des conneries...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allez vous faire taper dans la lune au lieu de raconter des conneries...



*TOUT DE SUITE CE FIL*
si plein de poésie bonne enfant perd de sa bonne humeur...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *TOUT DE SUITE CE FIL*
> si plein de poésie bonne enfant perd de sa bonne humeur...



Ben ouais...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben ouais...



*MAIS, MAIS, MAIS MAIS MAIS*
N'aimes tu donc pas les gens ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *MAIS, MAIS, MAIS MAIS MAIS*
> N'aimes tu donc pas les gens ???



Non...  ... Enfin ; que quelques uns ; fort peu, au demeurant...


----------



## Nobody (23 Janvier 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *MAIS, MAIS, MAIS MAIS MAIS*
> N'aimes tu donc pas les gens ???



Poser la question, n'est-ce point y répondre?


----------



## Nobody (23 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non...  ... Enfin ; que quelques uns ; fort peu, au demeurant...



Qu'avais-je dit?


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non...  ... Enfin ; que quelques uns ; fort peu, au demeurant...


 ah bien... donc si je rajoutes Doc + Bobby + Sonny, on vas pouvoir se monter un quintet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ah bien... donc si je rajoutes Doc + Bobby + Sonny, on vas pouvoir se monter un quintet



Je vous préviens de suite ; je me met en queue de brochette...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vous préviens de suite ; je me met en queue de brochette...


 ah ben ... juste derriere Doc donc


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vous préviens de suite ; je me met en queue de brochette...



Poil aux...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2008)

l'autre vas débarquer avec son Plutôt et Mickey...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2008)

huh la lune c'est devant ou derrière ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> huh la lune c'est devant ou derrière ?



Tourne toi... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux...



*Kékettes ?*




 
:mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2008)

Prèsque pleine en tous cas


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tourne toi... :love:



C'est lui qui va se retourner dans sa tombe.....


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2008)

NED a dit:


> C'est lui qui va se retourner dans sa tombe.....



il peut pas : il est trop gros.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2008)

NED a dit:


> C'est lui qui va se retourner dans sa tombe.....





da capo a dit:


> il peut pas : il est trop gros.



Tiens ; il ne manquait plus que Jobi et Joba pour que ce fil vire vraiment à la franche poilade... :sleep:


----------



## al02 (24 Janvier 2008)

ZZZ... ZZZ... ZZZ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2008)

C'est quoi ?... Une mouche à merde ? Une fourmi ? Un morbaque ?...


----------



## al02 (24 Janvier 2008)

Juste pour relancer le débat. 

(c'est une biberette ! )


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Juste pour relancer le débat.
> 
> (c'est une biberette ! )


 Nan, menteur, c'est un cafard atteint de  creutzfeldt jakob   :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2008)

J'opterais plutôt pour une mouche à merde sous amphets...


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'opterais plutôt pour une mouche à merde sous amphets...


Elle est pas très rapide pour une mouche droguée....:mouais:


----------



## al02 (24 Janvier 2008)

Un rien vous amuse !


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2008)

oué ... :rateau:

T'en as pas d'autres ?


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2008)

> t'en as pas d'autres ?


comme autre y avait : l'amour ça rend beau les laids.. ca rambo lélé..
la meilleure, moi j'dis


----------



## NED (27 Janvier 2008)

On ferme.....:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Janvier 2008)

ouais tiens :rateau:


----------

